# Magikarp: the Gathering



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

The official thread for collectively getting through this game.

All spoilers about how to continue *need to be posted in spoiler tags*. I'll be watching this thread. However, there is no shame in solving it together, so if you want to do that, don't be afraid to look in the spoiler tags.

Have fun.


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

"Hmm. Might want to look closer at this."... Look at what... anybody? This was from the info page while playing


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Read the source code. I have no idea where to go from there, though.


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

Curses, this is hard. I can't get past the first clue, the one where it tells you If I were you, I'd try to be careful to make an effort not to catch any diseases in space. --> I assume it refers to the blank space on that page, but I haven't found anything by randomly clicking. Maybe it's talking about Deoxys... I guess I just suck at this. =D


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

What?!? What in the world is this  source code of which you speak.... Oh the think that opens in notepad!?!!-- If I were you, I'd try to be careful to make an effort not to catch any diseases in space. is the only strange thing I found.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 13, 2008)

Remove the second "s" from "spoilers", Prettzel. It's "spoiler".

Is there a reason that certain things are... resetting? I clicked the button to start the game, it put the timer up at the top of the page and then redirected me to the first clue-thing, and returning to the MtG main page brought up the message turbler mentioned. But the first clue disappeared from its page after a while, and now that I've gone back to look at the MtG page it's acting as though I haven't started, explaining the rules and giving me the button to click so I can start it. Time hasn't run out yet; in fact, the timer is still at the top of the page. Is that supposed to happen?

ugh that sounds vague but I really shouldn't be spending time on this in the first place anyway.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

The only thing that comes to mind for me is viruses O_o Like computer viruses. Yes, I'm weird.


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, hey, playing Magikarp: the Gathering, are you? :o Cool. Hey, don't look here. This is the kind of thing where you want to go to a dusty old library and squint at the writing in ancient books. is on the main page... that's and the thing in my other post above is all I got...


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Remove the second "s" from "spoilers", Prettzel. It's "spoiler".
> 
> Is there a reason that certain things are... resetting? I clicked the button to start the game, it put the timer up at the top of the page and then redirected me to the first clue-thing, and returning to the MtG main page brought up the message turbler mentioned. But the first clue disappeared from its page after a while, and now that I've gone back to look at the MtG page it's acting as though I haven't started, explaining the rules and giving me the button to click so I can start it. Time hasn't run out yet; in fact, the timer is still at the top of the page. Is that supposed to happen?
> 
> ugh that sounds vague but I really shouldn't be spending time on this in the first place anyway.


Must be some problem with your cookies; what you describe is what would happen if it somehow removed the cookie that keeps track of your progress but not the one that keeps track of the time. It happened for me as well, but then I deleted some other cookies and it worked fine after that.


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I _think_ I solved that first clue, but when I went to the Effort Values and Natures guide, it had indeed been altered today, but I didn't see anything different. The URL has deoxyseffort in it, so I know I'm in the right place, but I can't find anything ( even in the source code) as of yet. Most infuriating.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course...EVs, Pokerus...diseases...

EDIT: But there's nothing about Pokerus in there...hmm.

EDIT AGAIN: Found it. In the middle of the text. "Planning revenge, eh?"

EDIT YET AGAIN: Would that be the VS Seeker?


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey E Espeon, Around where, and source or normal?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

It's in the source, right after the first mention of Deoxys.


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

I suggest we only look at sections that have been updated today and maybe yesterday, since those are more likely to hold clues. Just a thought.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

That's what I've been doing. Site History and The Zodiac have been updated today. There were others too, I think, but I forgot them.

EDIT: And Conspiracy Theories was updated yesterday.

Still can't figure out the revenge thing, though.


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

I Ctrl-F'd your sentence out of the source notepad doc.Planning revenge, eh? and came up with nothin'


----------



## Flitterbie (Oct 13, 2008)

I just looked at the history of the Zodiac, and the last three paragraphs seem like they could be relevant. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 13, 2008)

I realized... YOU CAN REFACE THE E4 IN FRLG! A TIME FOR THEM TO GET REVENGE!

I looked at the bottm of cerulean cave in the source code in the Sevii Islands section. Around Pope, there is coding. I copied down the line:

Keep an Escape <span class="crossout">Pope</span> Rope with you at ALL times while in here. At least til you're averaging level 70 among your Pokémon.</p>

What could this mean? Or is it just a broken tag?


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

What about "Religious Objections to Pokémon"? It hasn't been updated since September 02 2007.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 13, 2008)

Found something else, this one based on turbler's

the Legendary Whatever's page also mentions Magikarp... Not sure if that means anything, but...

Well, it IS curious that when Suicune is mentioned, Magikarp is also mentioned...


----------



## turbler (Oct 13, 2008)

Legendary Whatever's???
Oh and I need one more member to initiate a plan to check whether things are coincedence or no...
Person A goes into the game and checks for intresting things
Person B goes into the same spots without the game on to see if it's different!


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 13, 2008)

turbler said:


> Legendary Whatever's???
> Oh and I need one more member to initiate a plan to check whether things are coincedence or no...
> Person A goes into the game and checks for intresting things
> Person B goes into the same spots without the game on to see if it's different!


The article on catching the three legendary beasts/cats/dogs/gerbils/rats/rabbits/crazeddrunkhoboswithrabies...


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

Everyone, the clues are in



> <!--_The clue goes here_-->


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait, what does <!-- Water, one would assume... --> mean?


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmmm.... All I can find are the clues that are already found....
Blarg.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> Wait, what does <!-- Water, one would assume... --> mean?


Where'd you find that?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I found it by inserting "October 13" in the zodiac thing. Then it got me to the mascots page, inwhich you can look in the source.

I don't know what to do next. I think I'm supposed to be at water.aspx, but that's it.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

If OrangeAipom's clue was found right, I think it would be in like the D/P water areas section, but checked there and source codes for that already.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I checked OrangeAipom's answer. Didn't find anything!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh! Look in the Resort Area!


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Does this have to do with anything?
One day the legendary Pokémon arranged a great gathering, but many among them were suspicious of Deoxys and did not wish for him to attend it. Because it was the day of Magikarp and Gyarados in the Reign of Suicune, Suicune had the final word, and he decided that Deoxys should not be invited to the gathering. When he heard of this, Deoxys was angered, and to take his revenge on Suicune and the legendaries, he decided that he would cripple the Pokémon of that day, the Magikarp and Gyarados. They were strong Pokémon drawn to anger and hatred, but Deoxys, using his powers to alter the Magikarp's nature, made them weak and quelled their fighting spirits, in the hopes that they would then be driven to extinction and Suicune would be blamed for nnot protecting them.
EDIT: I don't see anything special in the section you pointed out, OrangeAipom....


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't understand.
Where in TCoD is the Resort Area?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

I meant the Resort Area in the water section. Ctrl-F for it.

Oh, and you have to go through it in order. Otherwise, things won't activate.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Sinnoh, then go to D/P Locations: Water


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I checked there. Nothing.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm tired. Goodnight everyone.
I'll try the game tomorrow.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't see the bold Magikarp?


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

No.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you skip a step?


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Steps? How many are there?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Uh... read this thread and count? The point is you can't skip any.

Oh, and the link lead me to the error page, even though that was updated in February.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I didn't. Just counted, and now I'm right. Led me to error, but now hangman....
EDIT: Solved hangman, but don't know where to put the clue....
EDIT 2: Might have to do with Pokerus? ....


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

How'd you get to hangman?
EDIT: Never mind.
EDIT2: TCOD doesn't have a page with the word "Pokerus", unless you count the cheat page, which hasn't been updated recently.
EDIT3:The hangman can be done whenever, as far as I can tell.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Went back to zodiac, and Magikarp was there again...
EDIT: No, but the hangman had the "special" clue.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the Magikarp images being back means we completed something. Magikarp is still missing from the mascots page for me, though.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Same here. But what does the hangman clue mean?


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm...I suppose the clue has to do with Deoxys or the pokerus, so I'll look wherever those are found.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, three things you should NOT be relying on too much:

- When pages were updated. The last modified date normally tells you the age of the text of the page, but there could be included files, underlying scripts, etc. that were updated later that you can't see. Oh, and the Conspiracy Theories page is not relevant; I just forgot to include in the update that I added one (about Lance).
- The clues all being alike. If there is a clue in a source code comment, it's a good idea to make a habit of checking the source, but there are a million other ways to give clues and a million ways for the clues to be employed to achieve progress; if you don't find a source code comment, don't dismiss the page as irrelevant. If you're very definitely directed somewhere by the game, there is definitely something relevant there.
- When a clue disappears (reverts back to how it would be if you were not playing the game). The way this works is that you have a cookie that keeps track of your progress, and each clue only appears when you're at the right stage in the game. The progress cookie is not always updated after you find a clue (some steps in the game can technically be skipped if you don't need their clues to figure out where you're ultimately supposed to end up), but when it is, all clues that are not specifically made to appear when the cookie is set to this will go back to normal. Previous clues disappearing is not a sign that something plotwise has been accomplished; right now you are still in the "hints of a plot" stage.


----------



## SlowCrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I think that's one of those "redundant" clues Butterfree may have posted. Maybe if we took a closer look on that error page, we might be able to find something. Who knows, it might be a fake error page that sends us somewhere else, but I'm not too confident about that theory since I can't find anything in the source code. However, if a link led us to that page, maybe a link will lead us out of the page...

P.S: Magikarp is still missing for me...


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder what to do with the error page as well, and I don't wanna try sending anything in case it's wrong and REALLY sends an error report. :D; And the hangman clue, hmm...


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm confused. I found the Deoxys clue in the EVs page, Magikarp is still on the mascots page, there's no hangman clue for me, and the main page has reverted back to normal. No idea what to do now.

If I'm correct, other clues only appear if you do another clue, so I'm hoping that the Truth of RSE page will have a clue on it eventually - it mentions the 100 space launch and Deoxys myth.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahhh!! Trying to find out how to get from the error report page to hangman is making my brain explode!





Edit: I feel stupid... It was more obvious than the clue game clues...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

I've gotten to Planning revenge eh? and I don't know what that means. :(


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm.... About the hangman clue... I think it might have something to do with Pokerus, but I can't figure out where in the site does it mention Pokerus... 



Bluwiikoon said:


> Yeah, I wonder what to do with the error page as well, and I don't wanna try sending anything in case it's wrong and REALLY sends an error report. :D; And the hangman clue, hmm...


Same here. I can't find anything, so I guess sending an error report would be the best thing to do, clue wise. But I don't think Butterfree is going to be happy to get spammed with error reports of people trying to play M:tG. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

What mention of Magikarp is on every page today? (the 13th) That should help with the revenge clue.





 Edit: The hangman clue is raping me in the ear.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't mind if I get a bunch of error reports while you're trying to figure this out. Just go ahead.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

Murkrow said:
			
		

> I've gotten to (SPOILER) Planning revenge eh? and I don't know what that means. :(


Well, the page mentions Deoxys right? And Deoxys was planning revenge. And Butterfree made up a whole history of something about Deoxys's revenge and legendaries... Where could that be? 

I'm pretty sure that's how the two clues connect.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo said:


> What mention of Magikarp is on every page today? (the 13th) That should help with the revenge clue.


Already been there, there seems to be a weird story about magikarps there but I'm not sure if
1) It's there anyway
2) It helps at all
3) Even if it does, I fail at this :(

EDIT: Gotten past that bit now.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't understand how we get to hangman from the error reports page...

But has anyone figured out what to do after solving the hangman part?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

A-ha! I got the error report thing. :D Everyone else, it involves the word you got from hangman. And like Butterfree said, don't worry about messing it up.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Bluwiikoon said:


> A-ha! I got the error report thing. :D Everyone else, it involves the word you got from hangman. And like Butterfree said, don't worry about messing it up.


But don't you get them the other way around?

I'm on Error Reports and haven't done Hangman yet.

EDIT: Nevermind.

Got to a save point :D

EDIT: I'm assuming that Mean old man refers to the man the hasn't had coffee.

EDIT again: 11? hmmmm


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay! Save point!





 But what does 8 have to do with anything???





Edit: I figured it out just after posting^.





Edit2: Wow Butterfree, you weren't lying when you said it thrusts you into the plot...


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

ARGH! How did you get to the save point? Hint please?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo: That's odd, I got a four. Wonder what it means?

...actually, going back to that page while you're not in the game gives you more numbers. Hmm.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

8 and 11? Where do those come from? D:

I'm stuck at the save point...could someone give me a hint?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe it's a hit counter...




 Coffee is refreshing
Edit: I WANT A COOKIE!!! GIVE ME MY COOKIE BUTTERFREE!!!


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Weird... I got 10...


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

...I remember getting a Butterfree telling me the story on that page, but can't remember what I did to get it working. XD; Go Blu.

I think the number has something to do with "one in a dozen", perhaps? Although adding it to the query string just takes me back to the first clue.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

It's probabally a hit counter. It dosen't even involve what Butterfree told you.





And If you solve the first Butterfree clue you get a cookie.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn Butterfree clue.... I think we have to look in a location where he would take the Magikarp.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't understand how to get to the hangman clue.

I'm still stuck on the Planning revenge, eh? clue.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Where do you find Deoxsys? That is the answer to the next clue! :3
Now I need to figure out what's after that...


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't understand...


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry Pikachu that was for Oooohface.
Yours is  what day is it today? 
Edit: Magikarp's back on his page.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't get to the hangman clue. I'm on error report page atm.

EDIT: Got it


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay, I got all the way through to the save point. I'm now stuck. D:


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Has Butterfree offered you a cookie, Mew?
Edit: Ok... This part^ is raping my brain...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 13, 2008)

Cannot... get... past... save point D:

EDIT: Never mind, got it =D


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Why is it that the farthest one ahead always needs help... Damn you Butterfree and your awesome games...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 13, 2008)

Hahaha! I've got the cookie bit! YES! I've found the Magikarp!


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 13, 2008)

Argh D: I got to the error report page, and I'm running outta time...

It's got to do with the hangman clue, right? Do I have to submit a bug report?
EDIT: argh, ran out of time. D: Now I've gotta do it all over from the beginning...
EDIT again: wtf? Magikarp's there now... but it says that I'm playing the game... gee, do I actually have to view the source for it to register that I've done that step? o_O
Edit3. Ohwait. Missed a step. xD Haha.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

AHHH!! LOREUM!!! HELP!!! Please?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I still have no idea where to go after the save point. I've checked the FR/LG Walkthrough and the Conspiracy Theories for the coffe guy...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo: Perhaps you'll need a tip or a hint from elsewhere... I'm awful at giving them out. Read whatever it is carefully though, or else you won't understand. Haha, somebody did that to me once and it took forever to work it out, but I realised that the answer was in the hint...

Emerald Espeon: Wherefore art thou Deoxys?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

...How does Deoxys relate to coffee?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoiler



It has nothing to do with Deoxsys... Coffee is delicious _refreshing_


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I looked in the FR/LG Walkthrough and In-Game Humour, both of which mention the coffee guy...am I at least looking in the right place?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

No. Go back to the save point, and then think about my spoiler.

Is the cookie clue a URL manipulation one?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it URL manipulation? The coffee one.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Is it URL manipulation? The coffee one.


Nope, but it has to do with your browser.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still stuck...I tried refreshing the page because of what you said about coffee but...nothing happened D: I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

I keep searching the story on the zodiac page for clues.
I can't find many at all.
All I've found is a typo (which I did send an error report in for, but Butterfree probably won't notice it among all of the nonsense ones that are probably getting sent at the moment) :(


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

@Espeon:  You're on the right track, be persistant!
@Murkrow: What day is it today?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind. Got it =D


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

I freaked out before you edited your post...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo said:


> @Espeon:  You're on the right track, be persistant!
> @Murkrow: What day is it today?


I've already gone past that bit.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

I fail at this.

What's the random number that everyone's been talking about? I didn't get one D:

And I have no idea where to find Deoxys.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

@Espeon: Where was Deoxsys first found? I got mine in Defence form.
@Murkrow:  Did you input today into the Zodiac thingy?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo said:


> @Murkrow:  Did you input today into the Zodiac thingy?



Yes, I'm at the Butterfree telling you stuff bit. After the save point.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

*Wasn't paying attention* Sorry. Then your clue is the same as Espeon's.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I got to the Water, one would assume... clue.

Is the next clue in the D/P Locations: Water?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

There's an entire subsection of the site dedicated to that...


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't find anything in the D/P locations: Water section.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Celestic Town is my favorite place to fish.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I got Infectedmagikarp.
Do  I look in the source code now?


----------



## Flitterbie (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I get the Hangman clue, but now I'm stuck at the error report page. Could someone please give me a hint?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoiler



You should report that problem to the _Resort Area_ staff.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm.... Cookie? I don't get it. Well, maybe it meant the Lava Cookies you get in Hoenn... Or Cookies as in computer cookies. 

GWAAA I DON'T GET IT


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't get the error report. What does the Resort Area staff have to do with anything?

EDIT: I got to the Report Errors page. Do I have to submit an error?


----------



## Renteura (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still stuck on the mascots page where it says "...wait, what? Where did Magikarp disappear to?" ;_;


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Check below the hangman link
@Linoone: I was thinking computer cookies...
@Renteura: Source code...


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I found the Error Report link. Do I have to send an error report?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Mmmhmm...


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Echo said:


> Check below the hangman link
> @Linoone: I was thinking computer cookies...
> @Renteura: Source code...


I see a computer cookie. What should I do with it?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

@Echo: That's what I thought.... But what can I do with this?
@Pikachu: You can try~ It won't hurt~


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm presuming that I am farthest in? It's a shame, because I really don't get where to find the ash... I tried everywhere in the area (Meteor Falls, etc.) but can't find a good place. Am I meant to get rid of the extension?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

HELP US O GREAT LOREM! SHOW US THE SECRET OF THE COOKIE!


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I got the number 10

???


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, after a bit of thinking I found Deoxys, and the, uh, southern route. I tried using a yellow flute, didn't work, so uh... yeah. Guess I'm stuck.


----------



## Flitterbie (Oct 13, 2008)

I still have no idea what to do with the error report.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

@Blu:Umm... Southern Route? Help!!!!
@Pikachu: Coffee sure is refreshing! Maybe I'll have more than one cup...

Edit:
@Flitterbie: Something's wrong with magikarp. Tell Butterfree!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Flitterbie: Have you found the other water link?

Echo: Where does Deoxys come from? If you've found the cookie, try looking in subpages.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

The cookie is locked... *facepalm* Vista must die...


----------



## Flitterbie (Oct 13, 2008)

Bluwiikoon: Based on the fact that I have no clue what you mean by 'other', I'd have to say no.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

.... Cookie? 

Linoone is very confused.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Argh! Damn trip. I was gone and now I'm confused D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm confused about the cookie. How do you get it? I'm stuck at the place where Butterfree offers me a cookie.

Help please!


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

Computer Cookie


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

*is totally clueless*

I know it's  a computer cookie, but I can't figure out how to get it and such. Is anything supposed to pop up?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

It's on your computer... Mine's locked for some reason so I'm hacking into it.
@Butterfree: If you read this, your security needs to BURN IN HELL!!! be compatible with Vista!


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

What does the number have to do with Coffee is refreshing?


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

The number is a distraction, don't pay attention. 

Edit: Ugh... I'm giving up on hacking this cookie, Butterfree's security has defeated me. I'll try again tomorrow when I don't have a headache.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

But where is the Coffee clue.


----------



## Echo (Oct 13, 2008)

The save point.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

It just mentions a mean old man...


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

This is weird.... I can't get into the Butterfree clue anymore! D:
EDIT: Never mind.... D: Can't find Deoxys! Hint please?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2008)

adfghjkl; internet crash 

But I'm still stuck. What am I supposed to do with the cookie?

EDIT: 





Pikachu said:


> It just mentions a mean old man...


Have you been keeping up with this thread? 



Spoiler



Coffee is _refreshing_.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I found Deoxys and the Magikarp, but I don't know what to do now. Something about going south...?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Emerald: URL manipulation. ;D

Echo: 



Spoiler



While Butterfree giving you a cookie _does_ give you a cookie, it does nothing to the page she's on, and you don't have to mess around with it.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Can someone help me find where Deoxys is?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

o_O: Discounting space, where does Deoxys come from? If you find Butterfree again, you're on the right track.

Also turns out my previous guess for the page I was on was right, I just fail at query strings. XD; So now I'm stuck guessing things for this place, yay.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Does it have to do with URL Manipulation?
EDIT: Do we need a cookie for the next step?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 13, 2008)

Finally got past the error report stage... *phew* now...

How the heck does one view computer cookies? if such a thing is required.

EDIT: Guess it's not required. =P


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I need help again :S I'm at the southern route and I'm not sure what to do next. It's URL manipulation, isn't it?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

o_O: Nope. Just look around sections on the site, particularly ones involving locations.

You could say you need a cookie. ;D

Emerald: Yeah, it's a query string (?something=whatever). What item is the answer?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

What item indeed. That was the part I was stuck on...oh well, I'll guess random items until I get it :P

EDIT: Yeah. Okay. How do I find the ash, anyone? :P

I suck at this.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Heh, that's what I thought. XD; There are mounds of dust scattered around that route, I think, but I dunno how you're meant to access them.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

How do you get to the southern route?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there anything volcano-related on the site? :P

O_o: URL Manipulation.


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Hint on how to deconfuse Magikarp?


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Oct 13, 2008)

Download Site Mapper, Map Site, ????, Profit


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2008)

o_O said:


> Hint on how to deconfuse Magikarp?


It's a query string. ?something=the answer


----------



## o_O (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it an item?
Sorry for so many questions ^_^


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm stuck on Butterfree's clue


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've gotten to the part where Butterfree tells you about Deoxys, but I can't remember how to get back there! Help?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

o_O: Yup!

Pikachu: Which one?

EvilCrazyMonkey: You know the url to the savepoint, right? Just keep refreshing.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 13, 2008)

The very first one.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Pikachu: Aside from space, where would you expect Deoxys to be found? What general area?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 13, 2008)

Gah, stuck at The coffee clue

I went to the RBY tricks and tips page, as that would mention the coffee man. Help?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

...I found Deoxys...

:D 

South, eh? GOT IT~ 

Uhhhhhh.... Confused Magikarps? I tried Yellow Flute, and I got transported back to the main page. Was that supposed to happen?

EDIT: nevermind. Got it.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ...I found Deoxys...
> 
> :D
> 
> ...


Still stuck on the coffee clue but...

Wouldn't A Persim Berry also work?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Icalasari: 



Spoiler



Coffee is very _refreshing_ wouldn't you say? ;D



Crazy Linoone: 



Spoiler



You're on the right track, but it's the way you word your *cough* _query_. The source code might give you a little clue, or the Clue Game explanation page.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

How do we find Deoxys?
Please don't give me crap on how I should expect him to be somewhere; I've thought that through and cannot see into it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Uhhh... Got the clue. I worded it wrong...

Where are we going to get any ash around here? Route 113 is empty...

EDIT: @Pikachu: 



Spoiler: super vague



Feebas


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 14, 2008)

@_@ Guys, coffee is in no way relevant to any part of the game! "meanoldman" is just a random key that you're not likely to guess, and it has no relevance to the coffee man; it's just a random lyric from the Beatles song "Mean Mr. Mustard". Stop reading things into it! The coffee man does not have anything to do with anything!


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

It's weird.... Sometimes I can get past the save spot, and sometimes I can't D:


----------



## SlowCrow (Oct 14, 2008)

Man...I can't figure out where to go from the save point. I scanned both Sinnoh location guides and I found nothing. Can anybody tell me where to go next?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh wait. I got some ash. I need more now... Help?

EDIT: @SlowCrow: see all those coffee hints? They were quite helpful. Even if it has nothing to do with coffee.


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

D: Hint on how to collect ash?
A desperate one am I.
EDIT: I got the first bit, but stuck after that....


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

@o_O:  I'm not sure what I did, but after browsing the site for some clues and not finding any, I went to route 113.


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

@Crazy Linoone: Yeah, I went there already too, but don't know what to do after having "no hope".


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't worry, guys; the part you're on is probably the hardest part of the game. One of my favorites, though. :P


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

Someone please tell me how the hell you find Deoxys!
No one has said anything about it other than "lol where do you think it is" and I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

@o_O: aslfhakjs WHAT WAS THAT DID BUTTERFREE JUST APPEAR AND I PRESSED THE REFRESH BUTTON OH GOD I HATE MYSELF. And, uh, no hope? I don't think I'm there yet.


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

BUTTERFREE! WHY DO YOU TORTURE US SO? I HATE YOU! *Sobs* 
Just kidding. Enjoying and loving the game :D Just stuck. Like a lot.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

Stuck

Where the hell would Deoxys take Magikarp? I thought that it would be the lake of rage, but there is no section on that


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm running out of tiiiiimmmmeeeeee....

Oh Butterfree. You're too evil. We poor souls are spending our entire afternoons staring at the computer screen trying to save Magikarps while you're just laughing evilly in the distance. 

I need hints...


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

@ Icalasari: Read the zodiac and there's a section about it.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

Icalasari we may have to work together.
Because everyone expects us to know where they are.

edit@o_O: It says stuff about Deoxys, but not where he is or a link or a source code clue etc. etc.
So actual help?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

OH I MADE BUTTERFREE APPEAR AGAIN but she's not helping. And I just ran out of time. Crap.

And a super vague hint to finding Deoxys after the saving point: Feebas

Yay?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey: Yeah, we might, because thew ZODIAC DOESN'T SAY WHERE DEOXYS TOOK THEM!


----------



## Eifie (Oct 14, 2008)

I still can't find any ash D: Does it tell you if you've found some? On route 113 I mean?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

@EE: Yup. But I'm stuck there though...


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

AHHHH STUPID ASH 
Ash as in volcanic ash. Though Ash Ketchum is pretty airheaded too.... I MEAN WHO CAN'T SEE THROUGH THOSE LOUSY $1 TR DISGUISES?[/offtopic]
But srsly, need help on the ash section.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Brainstorm time! Where can we find more ash?

 I was thinking of maybe Stark Mountain of Sinnoh or something, since there's ash there. I think. Or maybe Mt. Chimney, but that didn't work either... 

EDIT:  OH OH SPLASH RHYMES WITH ASH but that has nothing to do with this, does it...


----------



## Eifie (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been on at LEAST half the pages on the site by clicking the Featured Section over and over, and got absolutely no ash. But I DID get this: http://www.dragonflycave.com/tankitteh.jpg =D


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

O YAY YOU GOT A TANKITTEH :D I got one before.[/offtopicagain]
Anyways, Crazy Linoone I tried those too before but they didn't work D:


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2008)

I got the Tancat twice during this game... It's kinda sad.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Well, this is probably a complete crap theory, but 



Spoiler



I'm going to look at the splashes containing Magikarp to see if that has to do with anything. Get it? Splash? Spl-ash? Spl-*ash*?



I think I'm thinking too much.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 14, 2008)

Crazy Linoone, I already looked at that D: Nothnig as far as I could tell.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

>.> Why does the save link randomly freak out and decide, "No. No you DON'T get to talk to Butterfree"?


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

The power of randomness, Icalasari. The power of randomness.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Awww.... That sucks. Where else could there be ash...? 

We need more hints, Butterfree!


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm thinking along the lines of the anime Ash and where they are now (Snowpoint), but I don't think that's right.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, the anime Ash moves around, doesn't he.... 

!

 Pallet town?

I don't think that worked...


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 14, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the anime or silly word games. It's exactly what it says on the tin: there is volcanic ash in volcano-related places, and you're supposed to find some (twice). It does not involve actual Pokémon world places, either; it's just the site.


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

OK. Then switches my mindset around big time.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup. Thanks.

And now I've got to restart because I ran out of time again. Dang.

EDIT: Darn parents. I WILL SOLVE THIS TOMORROW, YES I WILL. D:<


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 14, 2008)

What does Feebas have to do with anything? I thought this is about Magikarp.

I'm still stuck at the save point, and i got Butterfree's first clue.

Is ANYONE confused like me?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

Pikachu said:


> What does Feebas have to do with anything? I thought this is about Magikarp.
> 
> I'm still stuck at the save point, and i got Butterfree's first clue.
> 
> Is ANYONE confused like me?


Need a tip? Perhaps one from Hoenn?

Also, I don't get it. Where am I supposed to find MORE ash?


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Oct 14, 2008)

;.; I have nooo idea how to do this... (/fail)


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 14, 2008)

I checked both articles under the Hoenn category. I even looked in the source code. Nothing.


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

Blarg, join the club, Icalasari. 
D: Still stuck on the second ash part.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

Houndoom then Torkoal produced more ash... Hmm... What a STYLISH idea

Still has me stumped though x.x

EDIT: A Dragon of Volcanos, huh...


----------



## eeveefan (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm stuck at the part in which Butterfree says that Deoxys infected all Magikarp, but what do I have to do next? I know I have to find Deoxys, but where?
Oh never mind...


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok I have the flute... What next?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

YES! FIRST ONE TO BEAT THE GAME! WHOOT!

What else? Help the Magikarp!


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG THANKS ICALASARI :D
And I think Lorem Ipsum beat it before you. Maybe.
EDIT: What do you do after getting the ash?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

No problem, o_O

Just remember:

I WAS THE FIRST TO BEAT IT!

;.; No prize but an epilogue, though...


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG YAY I BEAT IT TOO :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
I WAS THE (MAYBE) SECOND OR THIRD OR FOURTH TO BEAT IT! YAY!
EDIT: Epilogue=Magikarp pwnage.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

X3 *sees a Magikarp and slowly slides away* o.o Please don't hurt me...


----------



## eeveefan (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, now I'm stuck again I know I need the flute, but how do I put the answer? I tried blablabla.aspx?item=yellowflute and blablabla.apsx?yellowflute, but it didn't work...


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 14, 2008)

Meh. I got to where butterfree offers you a cookie, and I saw earlier in the thread something about Hoenn's subpages, but the stupid computer doesn't like the subpage menus so I can't get to any of the subpages. Help?

EDIT: This is pathetic. I'm at the point where i'm refreshing constantly in hopes that one of the hoenn pages will come up in the featured section...

EDIT NUMBAH TWO: Yes! Finally got it!


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

eeveefan said:


> Ok, now I'm stuck again I know I need the flute, but how do I put the answer? I tried blablabla.aspx?item=yellowflute and blablabla.apsx?yellowflute, but it didn't work...


?answer=yellowflute



mumei_tensai said:


> Meh. I got to where butterfree offers you a cookie, and I saw earlier in the thread something about Hoenn's subpages, but the stupid computer doesn't like the subpage menus so I can't get to any of the subpages. Help?


Well, you are sunk, then, as this requires you to have access TO the subpages...

Anyways, if you ever get access to those, well, it does sound like you could use a TIP... Then again, that cookie may be a TRICK... who knows?


----------



## eeveefan (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, I feel stupid now XD

Wow, thank you! I completed it now. Now I can go back to study... 2 exams tomorrow... oh wait 3...


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 14, 2008)

I finally, by some stroke of luck, got to the right page. Hopefully my actual computer (on which the internet stopped working, so I'm on our pathetic old desktop) will allow me into the subpages, cause I don't want to go through that again, and I'm about to run out of time.
But, I have a question: How do you go south?


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 14, 2008)

mumei_tensai said:


> I finally, by some stroke of luck, got to the right page. Hopefully my actual computer (on which the internet stopped working, so I'm on our pathetic old desktop) will allow me into the subpages, cause I don't want to go through that again, and I'm about to run out of time.
> But, I have a question: How do you go south?


Hmm... Well, the URL says you are on route 119...

And done helping for tonight :3


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 14, 2008)

Gah, I totally forgot where to go after the first butterfree clue!!!
Anyone help?
I did it before, but now I forget...

EDIT: Nevermind, it's exactly what I was thinking, the computer just doesn't like me today...


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 14, 2008)

Still cant find Deoxys


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

Pikachu said:


> Still cant find Deoxys


*Facepalms* You must be thinking WAAAAY too hard. One last time: _Where would you find Deoxys?_
And check if you skipped a step on accident or something.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 14, 2008)

In Kanto, on Birth Island?

or The Rockets in Mossdeep

Yes I'm stupid, but I cant think right now.

EDIT: I do this tomorrow.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 14, 2008)

I got to the save point. What do I do now?


----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm stuck and don't know what to do after finding the "revenge, eh?" clue. There's no Zodiac clue I can find by entering today's date (October 14), no hangman clue for me, I can't find a the "Water, you'd assume" clue , nothing's changed on the error report page, and Magikarp is still present on the mascots page.

I'm so stuck. Can anyone help?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Pikachu: Try to think of less specific locations, and one general region.

OrangeAipom: There's a 1/12 chance that someone will appear on the page. Keep refreshing.

Seritinajii: 



Spoiler



October 13th is the day of Magikarp and Gyarados, not today. XD; Once you've worked the Zodiac out, some things _should_ appear. Or rather, disappear. Bwahahaa.



On another note, I managed to complete the game this morning, hooray! :D Will there eventually be little trophies to put in signatures, or something similar? Either way, thanks for making such a fun (and devilishly difficult) game, Butterfree.

...Uh, by the way, maybe you should list the subpages on the second Butterfree clue? My friend's having trouble because I don't think his browser supports the hovering links.


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 14, 2008)

*Is late.* Argh, this feels like the Clue Game all over again. In that I feel strongly compelled to beat you all into next week at it but can't figure it out to save my life and then feel stupid and then need to get hints from you annoyingly clever people and argh. ;;

*Cough.* Anyway. Stuck on "meanoldman". Don't give me hints. If I have to resort to peeking at your spoilers _again_ I'm going to kick myself. @_@

EDIT: Got my number. Whee. Now to figure out what the hell to do with it.

ANOTHER EDIT: Ideaaaaa... *Will now stop making edits to this post.*


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

Still can't find the first ash, can anybody help me?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum: Is there anything volcano-related on the site?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, Volcaryu. But do I have to start a new file extension? Because I've kept the ?answer=yellowflute.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum: Nah, I think you should be alright, although it's uneeded once you get to route 113. But can you think of any other volcano-related stuff? You may have to change the way you look at things.


----------



## 3896 (Oct 14, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> I'm stuck and don't know what to do after finding the "revenge, eh?" clue. There's no Zodiac clue I can find by entering today's date (October 14), no hangman clue for me, I can't find a the "Water, you'd assume" clue , nothing's changed on the error report page, and Magikarp is still present on the mascots page.
> 
> I'm so stuck. Can anyone help?


ok, first...Try October 13th.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

No... I still can't get it D:


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum: Cinnabar had tons of switch puzzles, huh?


----------



## New Spring (Oct 14, 2008)

Ack. Hey guys. I just started to TRY and figure out this game about 45 minutes ago... I can't comprehend it. I figured out like 2 clues and that's all...

Would anyone wanna form a group to play the game?? Like if we help each other on the forums and stay at the same point as each other, so we can compare clues found at that point?? (Or something like that)

Because I don't understand this game much. I'm seriously stumped.


----------



## 3896 (Oct 14, 2008)

Um...I cant find  Deoxys


----------



## 3896 (Oct 14, 2008)

@New Spring-Yay, I'm not alone! I'd love t' form a litta group. I'm pretty far already, so I can help ya out.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

Ack, I can't think of anything to do with Cinnabar Island. I've tried everything D:


----------



## Eifie (Oct 14, 2008)

Done! Thank you, Icalasari :D


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum: Not Cinnabar Island, but the switches. Remember to look at things differently!

I don't think I'm very good at being vague. XD;


----------



## Exdeath (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still stuck just after the hangman clue, could I get some help?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Prettzel: Have you found the other water clue? Tell them the problem.


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 14, 2008)

I found the "space virus" clue. And I went to the source code. I couldn't find anything. Please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 14, 2008)

D= I am hopeless. I still don't know how to get the first ash...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 14, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Houndoom then Torkoal produced more ash... Hmm... What a STYLISH idea
> 
> Still has me stumped though x.x
> 
> EDIT: A Dragon of Volcanos, huh...


I already tried that, but I didn't get any ash from houndoom...

I _was_ on the right track yesterday!

EDIT: Nevermind. Found ash.
EDT2: I FINISHED I FINISHED YAY


----------



## 3896 (Oct 14, 2008)

Garrrrr im stuck  on the part where Butterfree gives you a cookie.   helps?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Crazy Linoone: Congrats! :D

3896: Try the subpages.


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2008)

It was fun... but too short. T_T


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe a bit, though it probably seems extremely long-winded to people who can't figure something out, haha. But yeah, it is a neat game, and I hope there'll be something similar in the future. :D I think the site-implementation is especially awesome and clever.


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2008)

Kudos to Butterfree for her amazing, albeit short, game!


----------



## 3896 (Oct 14, 2008)

this thing killed mah brain. stupid time limit!
but its awesome.


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm stuck on the clue that says, "Planning for revenge, anyone?". Please help! 

Kudos to Butterfree on the awesome game, though!


----------



## Echo (Oct 14, 2008)

What day is it?
It made more sense yesterday, but meh.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 14, 2008)

...it did not make more sense yesterday. The new paragraphs in the Zodiac history talk about the DAY OF MAGIKARP AND GYARADOS. What on earth gave you the idea the particular day you happen to be playing it has any relevance?


----------



## o_O (Oct 14, 2008)

So that paragraph WAS added for a reason....
Nice game Butterfree :D Enjoyed it.


----------



## Echo (Oct 15, 2008)

It's a hint to get them to click on a link, but it made more sense the day you released the game because it had relevance to the theme...

I'm also just weird like that.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

I FINALLY BEAT IT~~


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 15, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum: You know, I heard that Torkoal are very STYLish this time of year...

And no problem, Emerald Espeon


----------



## o_O (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh so you DID get it first Icalasari... Nice job!


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks :3


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 15, 2008)

seriously, how do you go south?

Edit: nevermind, i figured it out...


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 15, 2008)

Bluwiikoon said:


> OrangeAipom: There's a 1/12 chance that someone will appear on the page. Keep refreshing.


I was past that the first time around. D:

So, now what?


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Oct 15, 2008)

Yippeeeeee.
I'm finished! 
That was, fun....-_-.... *gets bored again*


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 15, 2008)

Got first ash! Yay! But now can't get second ash.


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 15, 2008)

So I'm still trying to figure out what to do at Butterfree's first appearance. I've tried zillions of things, not even knowing if I'm going about it the right way... *Headdesk.* (Still: not a word. I'll do this by myself from here if it takes me _years_. It almost certainly will.)

I do like these puzzly clue games but they really make me feel like my pride's been beaten, whipped and put through an industrial blender. ;; *Crawls into a corner and dies.*

EDIT: ... Oh. Why the hell didn't I just do that sooner? *Headdesk.*

ANOTHER EDIT: Finished. Eh. *Feels blank.*


----------



## New Spring (Oct 15, 2008)

@3896 - so... seriously can u pm me what ur up to??? I really need help. (let's try to get more people too!)


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone got any hints on how to get the second ash? I've got the first one, and I tried Hellfire style, but that didn't work...

EDIT: Never mind.

EDIT2: Finished.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 15, 2008)

Pelipy, how did you get the second ash?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, do tell Pelipy.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 15, 2008)

Beat it, finally. :3 That was fun, but short, and it calls for a sequel.


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoiler: second ash



It is more obvious if you've read Butterfree's fic...


 
That's about as vague as I can get.


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 15, 2008)

Where can I find an article that mentions water??? Please help!!! I'm stuck!!!


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

Emmmm... Wanna try and put water somewhere? Maybe somewhere you can change something?

Tried again for fun and got this....





I went from save point, and manually entered everything in. Laggy computer made me slower D:
I'm so evil and braggy.... But I am self aware of it... That's not good.

Anyways, I'll be glad to help people.


----------



## greategret (Oct 16, 2008)

How do I make a spoiler?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 16, 2008)

How do you... get the second ash? I've already gotten the Volcaryu one...

EDIT: Never mind...

EDIT2: YES!!! I finished! You should really make a prize or something, Butterfree...


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

Insert spoiler here


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 16, 2008)

You make a spoiler with [ispoiler]Some spoiler here[/ispoiler].


----------



## greategret (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, I can't find Deoxys or Magikarp in Hoenn after Butterfree gives me a cookie. I checked the the tips and tricks and the truth page, so is it somewhere else in Hoenn?


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

You might wanna check that cookie out.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 16, 2008)

Argh, I know that the second ash is to do with Volcaryu, but I don't know what extension to give the URL... volcaryu.aspx?

EDIT: Never mind =D

DOUBLEEDIT: Fineeeshed


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

I still need help with the second ash :(


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

^ You know that it has to do with Volcaryu, but you have to ask yourself; what is Volcaryu?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 16, 2008)

Murkrow: Which ash did you get first? The STYLish ash, or the draconic ash?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

???

By first ash I meant I got to Route113


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

Murkrow: getting to Route 113 doesn't get you ash, Butterfree will pop up and tell you if you actually find some.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Then how do you find some D:


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll just quote Butterfree's post, it's easier: 



Butterfree said:


> This has nothing to do with the anime or silly word games. It's exactly what it says on the tin: there is volcanic ash in volcano-related places, and you're supposed to find some (twice). It does not involve actual Pokémon world places, either; it's just the site.


I'll give you one more pointer: The volcano-related places are Pokémon


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

If you mean  Torkoal or hellfire style I've already tried those


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

The first time you checked Torkoal Style, did Butterfree come up?

And the second ash comes from Volcaryu


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Pelipy said:


> The first time you checked Torkoal Style, did Butterfree come up?
> 
> And the second ash comes from Volcaryu


I use that style anyway.
I guess that makes it not work or something?

EDIT: Oh wait, yes she did come up.


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

Right, that means you have the first ash. Now for the second ash, you need to find Volcaryu.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

I have no idea what that is :(


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 16, 2008)

Right, you've never read tQftL then... Hmmm.

I'll be blunt. Have you ever seen any of Butterfree's fake Pokémon?


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Finished! Thanks :D


----------



## Typhloise (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey! What are you supposed to do after you get to the error page? Please hep! I have no clue what to do after this!!!


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 18, 2008)

Ugh! I'm still stuck! I cant find Deoxys!

Damn, I'm bad at Butterfree's games.

Typhloise, What is wrong with the Magikarp? Tell Butterfree about it!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Pikachu said:


> Ugh! I'm still stuck! I cant find Deoxys!
> 
> Damn, I'm bad at Butterfree's games.
> 
> Typhloise, What is wrong with the Magikarp? Tell Butterfree about it!


Where does Deoxys come from, on Earth I mean. If were to look for him/her/it on Earth, where abouts would that be? Not too specific just the general area.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 18, 2008)

Um, Experimention?


----------



## Jade Dragonair (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it not working for anyone else?
I wanted to solve it on my own, but then I got frustrated because the clues didn't actually seem to lead anywhere... I found the Zodiac stuff, and figured out that I should try putting in the day of Magikarp and Gyarados. No change anywhere, source code or text. Today I gave up and came here, only to find that I had been doing it right in the first place. What's with that?
I'm using the latest version of Safari, with perfectly normal cookie settings...


----------



## Blazie (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I have all of the ash, now what?


----------



## o_O (Oct 23, 2008)

@Jade Dragonair: Are you sure you read everywhere?
@BlazieAura: Where would you go to?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 23, 2008)

Jade Dragonair said:


> Is it not working for anyone else?
> I wanted to solve it on my own, but then I got frustrated because the clues didn't actually seem to lead anywhere... I found the Zodiac stuff, and figured out that I should try putting in the day of Magikarp and Gyarados. No change anywhere, source code or text. Today I gave up and came here, only to find that I had been doing it right in the first place. What's with that?
> I'm using the latest version of Safari, with perfectly normal cookie settings...


It works; I just tested it. Did you run out of time before you got there or skip a clue somewhere in between?


----------



## Fox McCloud (Oct 23, 2008)

All right... I'm going to put the clues I have so far...

Insane amount of spoilers follow for the beginning...

Alright, so you started the game. Good for you? Visit the source code a lot, it can help. Let's just say the first step was also the last...

Ooh, you got THAT clue? You have done well. View sources a lot... hm. Space Virus... now where have I heard that before... Could it be a Legendary Pokemon?

Wow, that clue was obvious if you thought about it. Now, view the source again... "Planning Revenge, eh?" So, what does that last clue have to do with revenge on the site? A nice long story may calm you down... And always remember the Day of the Magikarp and Gyarados, with what happened...

So, you entered it correctly? Good, now you got to this page. Hm... it appears Magikarp is GONE! Hm... Where did he go? "Water, one may assume..." So he went to some location with water. Yeah... Fairly new location, yes... What's this? a random link in the list? Click it and find out...

Lol. How easy was that last one? Now you're at the Error Report page. Sorry, can't help you. That's where I'm stuck. XD I have to go back and look at the other posts. :P


----------



## Blazie (Oct 23, 2008)

@Fox:  There's more than one water clue...


----------



## coughsalot (Oct 25, 2008)

How do you get to the save point? I finished the hangman clue infectedmagikarp but then time ran out...


----------



## o_O (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry to say, but you didn't make it. You have to start over D:


----------



## greategret (Oct 26, 2008)

Could somebody explain computer cookies and how I can see them?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 26, 2008)

greategret said:


> Could somebody explain computer cookies and how I can see them?


You don't need to in order to advance; Get the subpage address from when you're not playing the game and use it to bypass the cookie.


----------



## 3896 (Oct 26, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrr
stupid cookies.


----------



## 3896 (Oct 26, 2008)

oh, god, my brain blew up. D:
But im Done and done! whoohoo!


----------



## coughsalot (Oct 26, 2008)

I did the hangman, but i don't know where to go from here...


----------



## Jade Dragonair (Nov 1, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> It works; I just tested it. Did you run out of time before you got there or skip a clue somewhere in between?


I'm sure I didn't run out of time, and as far as I know the only clues before that are the comments in the page code and putting Magikarp's day in the Zodiac. 
To add to my confusion, trying again on another computer (same settings) I got the 'planning revenge, eh?' but nothing after that. Not only that, but the same thing seems to happen in Firefox... I think I must have missed something.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 13, 2008)

Still stuck at going south


----------



## Blazie (Nov 15, 2008)

@Taliax: You're on route 119, right? Well, edit the URL so you're directly south of where you are.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. Query strings hate me, so what to do next should be hard.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 20, 2008)

ugh. I'm barely past where you are, and it isn't working too well for me.


----------



## greategret (Nov 20, 2008)

I finally finished it after getting unstuck.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, good for you, but I'm still stuck here! (sorry, I'll be nicer now. Hints please?)


----------



## greategret (Nov 20, 2008)

Where are you? If you've just gone south then think about what items cure confusion and add it to the end of the URL with ?answer=If you are looking for ash, then  think about what pokemon are associated with ash and look for them on the site.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 20, 2008)

I was on the confusion cure part. Does it take you to the main page if you get it right? If so, I don't know what to do next.


----------



## greategret (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried it again, but nothing happened. I also tried a wrong answer, but I just went somewhere that said it was wrong. How did you put your answer in?


----------



## Taliax (Nov 21, 2008)

I put ?Answer=yellowflute


----------



## greategret (Nov 22, 2008)

I put that too, but it worked fine for me. Weird.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 22, 2008)

Help!!! I'm stuck at the  oct. 13


----------



## Taliax (Nov 23, 2008)

greatgreat: That's what I put to take me to the main page. It didn't return a 404. I'm still stuck at what you do next, though.
Shiny Spoink: Did you already input Oct. 13? If you did, it should either redirect you or give you a link to the site mascots page. Once you get there, view the source. Oh, and make sure you didn't skip any steps.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 30, 2008)

How many steps are before it, I went to  Ev's Natures, and math?


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes...
Hooray!
I finally beat it. 
Although, Butterfree, that epilogue is kinda cheesy.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 17, 2009)

That's the point. It's a bunch of Magikarp kicking Deoxys' ass. It's all ridiculously overblown.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm at the mascot page, where Magikarp is gone,, and I looked in the source code for "Water, one would assume...". Now what? DP water locations?


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm stuck at the save point. Help! please?


----------



## Espeonrules (Apr 17, 2009)

Argh. I feel like I'm not getting something other people are. I'm on the error report stage, and have gotten the 'infectedmagikarp' clue. I've tried sending the report to Butterfree, but nothing happened. Did I do something wrong or skip a step?


----------



## axolotlesque (Apr 18, 2009)

Espeonrules, don't worry. D: I'm only a bit ahead of you, I believe. Why don't you PM me or something and we can see where it went wrong?


----------



## YZorker (May 12, 2009)

What do I do after infectedmagikarp?


----------



## magnetflygon (May 12, 2009)

Yay, beat it, XD


----------



## Ivy Newton (May 25, 2009)

Does it still work at the part where you have to go to D/P locations even though it was majorly updated? 'cause it doesn't seem to be working for me.
Maybe I just forgot what to do there...


----------



## Zoltea (May 25, 2009)

A hint for the locations thing, the water locations is water.aspx


----------



## Strategydom (May 26, 2009)

Sorry if I'm bothering anyone, but I really want to complete Magikarp: tG, and I've read this whole thread back and forth but I really can't seem to garner the answers from the discussion in this thread. So, could someone maybe just give a list of all the answers, please? Yes, I'm one of these people who gains pleasure from just following a list of instructions like a zombie and derives odd pleasure from it. Just no plot spoilers, please? But if it isn't possible, just say so and I'll go and bother some other people. Sorry for any inconveniences caused by this.


----------



## Zoltea (May 26, 2009)

For one thing, there's no actual 'answers'.
Second of all, as this has no reward or placement in the Hall of Fame for completing it, the only point of it is to find out how to complete it on your own with a few hints here and there.


----------



## Strategydom (May 27, 2009)

Sorry. I'll be leaving everyone alone now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm having problems. I have the first two clues: On the main page, which I think may refer to the archives or something old, and on the page for Magikarp: The Gathering. Can't find much else. I'm still focusing on that first clue.


----------



## Growlachu (Aug 25, 2009)

For some reason my computer won't see the second ash. I have the Torkoal Style Ash and I have found Volcaryu on the fake pokemon but it won't find the ash. Do I have to be on a certian style or do something when I find the first ash.
Edit: Nevermind Got it.
Edit: Finished


----------



## Taliax (Oct 4, 2009)

Taliax said:


> greatgreat: That's what I put to take me to the main page. It didn't return a 404. I'm still stuck at what you do next, though.
> Shiny Spoink: Did you already input Oct. 13? If you did, it should either redirect you or give you a link to the site mascots page. Once you get there, view the source. Oh, and make sure you didn't skip any steps.


Anndd I still need help. D:


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Mar 29, 2010)

((the stuff in the post may have been noticed before))

I think I found something! I just started, and in the EVs page source code, I found a bunch of odd stuff.

Well, y'know how the clues at this stage are in green and have a ! in the code? Well, a bunch of links have gone green and have the !. The DP Pokedex, the Writing, and the Horoscopes pages have this in.

What is this?


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are unrelated to the game; they're always commented out whether you're playing or not. It's because they're sections I temporarily took down (though admittedly they've all spent quite a while being down) and didn't want to delete the link altogether from the menu since that would mean I'd have to remake the description of the section.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2010)

make a file for snippets of code you don't want to permanently delete. or be like me and use revision control. (overkill, yes.)


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't see the need for that; it's not like their existence is top-secret and must not be found out by anyone viewing the source code. :/ And what they add to the file size is minuscule.


----------



## zeKieranator (Apr 28, 2010)

Woo! I finally finished it. That took a long time, especially finding out what to do from all those coff5e is refreshing clues.


----------



## 493pkmns (Oct 1, 2010)

umm Would it be a problem to put the steps in some sort of order I have read...  ... ... Everything again and agian forwards and backwards but I can't make sense of it (I don't do good on forums sometimes) *reads again* *reads again backwards* still can't make sense of it


----------



## Nommer of the Mew (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm so stupid. I don't even know where to go AFTER THE NEWEST UPDATES. Fail me.

EDIT: ok, now what about Looking closer?


----------



## Jamlec (Dec 20, 2010)

What does "water i suppose" mean


----------



## Jamlec (Dec 20, 2010)

I CAN'T FIND MAGIKARP!!!!!!


----------



## Shaymin0000 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm lost. I still don't know where to go from the clue where Magikarp is missing from the mascots page.


----------



## Glace (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly my problem. I've read many past posts, but I can't find this "D/P water areas" page. Basically, I'm stuck. Somehow the Hangman still comes up with Infectedmagikarp... Hints, anyone?


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Mar 11, 2011)

After the first clue about ancient books, I went to the older updates section. It said something similar to: "And, yes, I do realise it's the day of Magicarp!" So i went to the Zodiac, and there were new paragraphs about deoxys, suicune, and gyrados. So, i used the Zodiac modifier to change it into the day of magicarp, but found nothing. I'm stuck from this part :(


----------



## marill (Jan 6, 2012)

I am completely confused about how this game works. The first page asked me to squint at old books. Then I tried going to the older updates section, but there was no "and yes, i do realise it's the day of magicarp!"

i don't understand what to do or where to click.


----------



## Anivla01 (Jun 6, 2012)

So, I put Oct. 13 into the zodiac. Instead of the day of Magikarp and Gyrados, what popped up was the day of Farfetch'd. Anyone know how to switch back to the old zodiac?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 7, 2012)

Why would you need to switch back to the old Zodiac? Magikarp/Gyarados still have a day.

(But don't let Dialga of Time's post confuse you; the old updates are not part of the game in any way, shape or form and if you're on the Zodiac page because you think the old updates told you to, that isn't it.)


----------



## skyironsword (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't get this game >.<


----------



## Takashi2000 (Nov 25, 2012)

Since B/W came out, the day of Gyrados has changed to 7th of February, but it doesn't redirect you to anywhere while playing M:tG, so I have no idea what to do _at all_ and am stuck with no clues.
Edit:Sorry,Gy_a_rados.(I never spell that correctly.)


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2012)

It's not supposed to redirect you to anywhere, and that's never been what it does. The Zodiac change did not break the game.

(But do note that some of the earlier posts in this thread are misleading and tell you to go to the Zodiac page before you're actually supposed to. That won't work. If entering the Day of Gyarados is just giving you the images as normal, it's because that's not actually where you're supposed to be at the moment.)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 26, 2012)

How sad is it that I just got the title of this thread?


----------



## Rainydaykitteh (Nov 10, 2015)

I need some assistance. 

I clicked Hoenn and Butterfree talked to me again, but as for where to look next I don't know. I think it may be the Tips and Tricks Section but I can't be sure.


----------



## Lilygold (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd like to ask... Why can I not use the Hangman game? It says there's an error in the source code if you look, but others seem to be using it just fine. And I've done all the steps before that... Is this just a bug? (Not sure if all that need to be put in spoilers, but you can't be too careful.)


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 4, 2016)

Whooops, looks like I just broke the hangman when I added Volcanion. It should work now!


----------



## BananaBread127 (Nov 9, 2020)

Technically really late to be posting here I think but, maybe one way to make the source code viewing parts doable on mobile could be that clicking on where the hints would be would reveal them in, say, a tooltip? Just saw that that was a problem listed on the page and thought this thread would be relevant (unless it should be in a suggestions thread.)


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 14, 2020)

Yeah, that'd be a sensible way to do it. Don't know when I might get around to implementing it, though.


----------



## TL The Legend (Nov 27, 2020)

So I'm on the part that says, "Planning revenge, eh?" but I'm not sure what to do from there.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 27, 2020)

TL The Legend said:


> So I'm on the part that says, "Planning revenge, eh?" but I'm not sure what to do from there.


See if anything about that, in context, rings a bell about something else on the site.


----------

